# Ipod touch locked and unable to access itunes



## InfectedMushroom (Feb 18, 2010)

I got my ipod at christmas time brand new, it had been working perfectly until when my computer wasnt working i tried charging it through the ps2 and since then when i turn the itouch on, the screen just shows i need to plug it into itunes, just like when you first get your ipod touch. but i cant access itunes because i have a lock code on it.. itunes says i need to unlock my ipod but i cant unlock it, i cant do anything on it until i open it in itunes.


----------



## InfectedMushroom (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone have any idea what i could try? :/


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi ... welcome to TSG.

Apple suggests if you cannot unlock your iPod touch by either syncing it with the primary computer or using the unlock code, that you restore it. (NOTE: this erases all data on your iPod.)

Otherwise, because it is still under warranty, I'd suggest calling Apple's support: 1800-275-2273.

Hope that helps!


----------



## boris_f9 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, You Would need to Forced your Ipod to Recovery mode mode, since its locked with passcode it will not recognize your ipod when you plug in to itunes.

Follow http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1808, will show you how to force to recovery mode.

Any questions reply back.

*Boris*
*Apple Support*


----------

